# Are C.I. and Cigar.com one and the same?



## smoke&mirrors (Aug 1, 2010)

They're both in Bethlehem, Pa. :hmm:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Pretty much... Same parent company.

Throw CBID in there as well.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

I just did "cigars .com and ended up @ "cigarsjr.com" just type "cigarsinternational.com" thats the true CI site


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

cigar.com No 's'


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

_Nevermind..._


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

nope my username and password were not valid


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

cigarsinternational.com is the site been dealing with them for 8 years great place be sure to check out their "MMAO" (make me an offer)


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

rob51461 said:


> nope my username and password were not valid


You'll have to register on that site as well Rob, but they are for sure the same company running those 3 sites.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> You'll have to register on that site as well Rob, but they are for sure the same company running those 3 sites.


ok im just used to the address i use sry


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Cigars International, Cigar.com, & Cigarbid.com are all the same company.

Famous Smoke Shop, CigarAuctioneer.com, and CigarMonster.com are all the same company also.

They both may have other websites and companies that I don't know about atm.

Cigar distributors all seem like they are related...


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Johnny Rock said:


> Cigars International, Cigar.com, & Cigarbid.com are all the same company.
> 
> Famous Smoke Shop, CigarAuctioneer.com, and CigarMonster.com are all the same company also.
> 
> ...


Cigar International is the parent company. They own CigarBid and JoeCigars. Cigar.com is an affiliate. They operate out of the same head quarters and warehouse, but have different management and employees for the specific companies. Technically they are different companies, but really they are one in the same.

Similar to CI, Famous is the parent company and they own CigarAuctioneer (their ver of CigarBid) and CigarMonster (their ver of JoeCigars). I have my suspicions of them being affiliated with Thompsons, though it isn't as obvious. Right after I order from Famous for the first time, 2 days later I had a Thompsons catalog in my mailbox. I've seen others say the same after they used Famous.

The cigar industry is sketchy...


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

ok just checked the addresses and theyre the same sry


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Thought I'd post my impression on companies.

Cigars International = Great prices, large selection, good customer service.
Cigar.com = Pricier than CI, large selection, very good customer service.
Famous = Great prices, large selection, unique selection, great customer service.
Thompsons = Bad prices, decent selection, poor customer service.
Holts = Good prices, good selection, unique selection, good customer service.
Serious Cigars = Great prices, singles available, great selection, good customer service.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

i cant help myself with bringing this up BUT!!!!! does 19 and NO!!! ring a bell????


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Nickerson said:


> Right after I order from Famous for the first time, 2 days later I had a Thompsons catalog in my mailbox. I've seen others say the same after they used Famous.
> 
> The cigar industry is sketchy...


I order from Famous and their affiliates all the time, never got a Thompson catalog yet, although my wife could be pitching them in the recycle bin before I get home...idk??? LOL


----------



## humbertothehorrible (Oct 3, 2006)

Nickerson said:


> Cigar International is the parent company. They own CigarBid and JoeCigars. Cigar.com is an affiliate. They operate out of the same head quarters and warehouse, but have different management and employees for the specific companies. Technically they are different companies, but really they are one in the same.
> 
> Similar to CI, Famous is the parent company and they own CigarAuctioneer (their ver of CigarBid) and CigarMonster (their ver of JoeCigars). I have my suspicions of them being affiliated with Thompsons, though it isn't as obvious. Right after I order from Famous for the first time, 2 days later I had a Thompsons catalog in my mailbox. I've seen others say the same after they used Famous.
> 
> The cigar industry is sketchy...


Allow me to interject and clarify..

Famous Smoke Shop is NOT affiliated with Thompsons in any way. The only similarities we have are that we are the last two 100% American owned mail order cigar companies. Receiving a Thompson's catalog 2 days after placing your order with Famous was purely coincidental.

HPG


----------

